# Bill's Custom



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Saw his online for the first time and those abus look real nice. anybody order from him? I like the knobby mags he does.


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Bill...*

Very nice guy with good service. Makes some nice custom reels. He can mag just about anything. I picked up a 6500 knobby ct rocket off e-bay that nobody bid on at the starting bid of $89. A lot of good feedback from his buyers on e-bay.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

damn, now that's a good buy!


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

I like the Blue Yonder... very pretty. 

Abu 6500 CT Blue Yonder Knobby Mag









Abu 6500 CS Rocket, CT Converted, Knobby Mag









Abu 6500 CS Pro Rocket, CT Converted, Knobby Mag


----------



## clpoudnine23 (Dec 21, 2005)

*That's the one..*


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Awesome guy to deal with..Highly reccomended


----------



## Mike S (Mar 17, 2007)

He just did an Avet SX for me. Very nice guy to talk with and he had my reel back to me within a week. I haven't had time to cast it yet, but he did a very nice job with it.


----------



## dcfishman (Dec 20, 2002)

*Bills*

Can someone tell me how I might get in touch with the master reel builder as i could really use a new controlable reel
Sorry to say I know nothing of Bills custom reels pls help
Tony /dcfishman


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Mike S said:


> He just did an Avet SX for me. Very nice guy to talk with and he had my reel back to me within a week. I haven't had time to cast it yet, but he did a very nice job with it.


How do you like that magged Avet SX? Can you compare it to Blue Yonder or Penn 525?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Mike S said:


> He just did an Avet SX for me. Very nice guy to talk with and he had my reel back to me within a week. I haven't had time to cast it yet, but he did a very nice job with it.


Magged Avet on a new Fusion, huh? 

Nice setup. 

You might not need me to yak yer baits out after all.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 17, 2007)

SeaSalt said:


> How do you like that magged Avet SX? Can you compare it to Blue Yonder or Penn 525?


I had a pair of SX's for the past two years and I had magged them myself with fixed magnets. I personally like the reels a lot. Very durable, smooth drag, and tons of capacity for their size. My only gripe with them was the lack of an adjustable mag, which Bill seems to have figured out. I haven't tried the reel with the adjustable mag in it yet. Sorry but I couldn't give you a good comparison to the 525 or the Blue Yonder. I've only cast a Blue Yonder once and a 525 a few times.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 17, 2007)

Newsjeff said:


> Magged Avet on a new Fusion, huh?
> 
> Nice setup.
> 
> You might not need me to yak yer baits out after all.



No need to yak the baits out this year with you buying a yak. That is until you can't turn around and end up in Ireland.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

Mike S said:


> I had a pair of SX's for the past two years and I had magged them myself with fixed magnets. I personally like the reels a lot. Very durable, smooth drag, and tons of capacity for their size. My only gripe with them was the lack of an adjustable mag, which Bill seems to have figured out. I haven't tried the reel with the adjustable mag in it yet. Sorry but I couldn't give you a good comparison to the 525 or the Blue Yonder. I've only cast a Blue Yonder once and a 525 a few times.


thanks Mike. I been talking with Bill about his Blue Yonder Mods. I also encouraged him to login to this board because I know people like me would appreciate his wisdom about reel modifications.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 17, 2007)

I talked to him for a while on the phone and he definitely knows his stuff.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Mike S said:


> I had a pair of SX's for the past two years and I had magged them myself with fixed magnets. I personally like the reels a lot. Very durable, smooth drag, and tons of capacity for their size. My only gripe with them was the lack of an adjustable mag, which Bill seems to have figured out. I haven't tried the reel with the adjustable mag in it yet. Sorry but I couldn't give you a good comparison to the 525 or the Blue Yonder. I've only cast a Blue Yonder once and a 525 a few times.


Post some photos of the Avets, inside and out. I would love to see his arraingement.

Bill


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

still, nobodys posted how to get ahold of bill to get anything done. Ide get an Avet if I knew how to get ahold of him, and knew he would do a knobby on it. 

Anybody know if ceramics can be had for an Avet as well? A truly sick reel.


----------



## Mike S (Mar 17, 2007)

Try 843-873-7930. I'll try to get some photos this coming weekend. He can definitely do the Avets. I'm not sure if there are ceramics available for them, but they are so fast out of the box I'm not sure they are needed.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*google*

just google bill's custom reels.........it is the first one on the list

http://www.customrodsnreels.com/index2.htm


----------



## willyrobt (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for the kind words. If anyone needs help in selecting reels just drop me a line on my email. I am always working on some type of upgrade to fishing and long casting reels. Have a great day/week all. 
V/R
Bill Thomas
Bills Custom Reel Shop


----------

